# Recipe box



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

I decided the neighbor lady needed a recipe box to keep her multitude of recipes in. And, to further my chances at more pies in the future. :wink:
Plus, she is next door to my workshop, so I know she hears my machinery and doesn't complain.
I found the graining particularly odd on this piece of wood and I think it came out very well. for poplar.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that came out way better than very well...


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Roger nicely done i'm sure she'll appreciate


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looks really sharp . Just love the look of those wood grains . I'm assumimg it's done with stain . I don't know much about this


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice Roger. I don't know anything about maple but I do like the grain pattern in that piece of timber.

Harold


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Gheeez, everybody wins in this one


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Love it. Nice job!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That should be worth an apple blueberry, cinnamon graham cracker crust pie without a doubt.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

RainMan1 said:


> Looks really sharp . Just love the look of those wood grains . I'm assumimg it's done with stain . I don't know much about this


I put a light rubbing of Minwax Provincial stain and 3 coats of Minwax wiping poly. It seemed too easy, I hate finishing.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

MEBCWD said:


> That should be worth an apple blueberry, cinnamon graham cracker crust pie without a doubt.


Got a boston creme pie 2 days later! :laugh2:


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Eye-catching box! Congrats Roger!
Sid!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Excellent work Roger! That really turned out nice. The grain continues around the corners.
That should get some pies your way. Thanks for posting.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Really nice project. The wood pattern is very attractive. I bet the neighbor will love it.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice job! Enjoy your pies and dot not forget o share the recipes and pictures.
Roman


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Such a rare project these days ... I was just thinking yesterday how recipe cards are disappearing from kitchens now equipped with iPad holders for the online cook. And we're the poorer for it ... reading Grandma's handwriting is one of the special things that can happen when you're using her recipe!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done on the grain. Definitely worth a Boston cream pie or two.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

This looks like a good project well done. Will you just make one more, so my wife will stop asking me to make her one.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Rodger, Did you do the box joints on the TS or Router? I like box joints. Your finish turned out great sure showcased the grain. A box to be proud of.

Herb


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Good looking box, and Boston Cream Pie is one of my favorites!! I had a pretty good supply of old poplar that showed a lot of the same type of grain--couldn't understand why it was referred to as a secondary wood. 

My wife of 11 years and 5 days is a pretty good cook. Just before we were married we moved her stuff from her apartment to the house and she mentioned "a few boxes of magazines in the basement". As i recall it was 16 or 17 "Bankers Boxes" of cooking magazines with recipes she wanted to keep. We'd already moved at least the equivalent of that in cookbooks. The collection has been thinned our some since--but building her a box for all her recipes would be a good sized addition to the house!!

But...i sure do eat well, no complaints there!!

Great job!!

earl


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job Rodger, Did you do the box joints on the TS or Router? I like box joints. Your finish turned out great sure showcased the grain. A box to be proud of.
> 
> Herb


I used the I-Box on the table saw. I seem to have better results there compared to using it on the router table.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

rcp612 said:


> I used the I-Box on the table saw. I seem to have better results there compared to using it on the router table.


I too am more comfortable using the table saw to make box joints than the router table. 

Herb


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

twoskies57 said:


> gheeez, everybody wins in this one



+1


----------

